# Firearms, AK Conversion, Saiga to 103



## chilerelleno (Jul 28, 2022)

Sent my Saiga 7.62x39 off a couple months back to be converted to a AK-103.
My builder has finally gotten to in the queue and started work.
I'm so excited that I feel like a little kid who knows Santa is bringing him everything he asked for in his letter.

She looked like this when she left.







Now she's looking like this,


			https://www.akfiles.com/forums/threads/saiga-conversion-to-ak103.492559/#post-6993152
		


A little more work, range test and finishing...  About two to three weeks and she'll back home.


----------



## Dirty Steve (Jul 28, 2022)

Can’t see photo, says we need to be logged in. Congrats on getting some work. It’s always a good feeling.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

Dirty Steve said:


> Can’t see photo, says we need to be logged in. Congrats on getting some work. It’s always a good feeling.


Fixed


----------



## negolien (Jul 29, 2022)

Looks good kinda seems expensive for what you're doing. I' am sure that's not cheap. Could you not have just purchased an Ak in the x39 chambering where you're at since u seem to be able to use hi caps too. I have to say I' am not familiar with the conversion you're having done. More info lol looks nice though we like firearms...


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

negolien said:


> Looks good kinda seems expensive for what you're doing. I' am sure that's not cheap. Could you not have just purchased an Ak in the x39 chambering where you're at since u seem to be able to use hi caps too. I have to say I' am not familiar with the conversion you're having done. More info lol looks nice though we like firearms...


Yeah, it'll be pretty nice when done, and no it's not cheap. It'll run me around $800.-$1000. once all said and done.  And that's hundreds less than the $1200.-$1500. quotes I got from other builders.
Even with what I originally paid for this rifle years ago and this current work, it'll cost less than buying essentially the same rifle, e.g. an Arsenal SGL-21. They sell for $2000.-$4000. depending on condition.

Yes, I could've bought any number of other AK rifles, and I have other AK rifles.
But the Saigas are highly desirable Russian rifles and made in Izhmash factory same as other Kalashnikov military rifles.

What we're doing here is converting my "Sporter/Import" version to a correct military AK-103 version.

This is a Bulgarian made Arsenal SLR-107FR.


----------



## negolien (Jul 29, 2022)

Yeah, I have to say I am a fan of the Saiga Shotties 100% LOL. Looks great keep us updated. No offense though but I still gotta say I prefer my M1A though that bad boy wasn't cheap lol.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 29, 2022)

Lock n load, Chili...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2022)

They should have made the Banana clip longer.
Then Charlie would have had to stand up to fire it!
I brought one home. Sold it cheap to get away from it.

Bear


----------



## negolien (Jul 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> They should have made the Banana clip longer.
> Then Charlie would have had to stand up to fire it!
> I brought one home. Sold it cheap to get away from it.
> 
> Bear


No lie for anyone really those 30 rounders don't clear the ground when prone LOL. I'll take a drum please.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

negolien said:


> Yeah, I have to say I am a fan of the Saiga Shotties 100% LOL. Looks great keep us updated. No offense though but I still gotta say I prefer my M1A though that bad boy wasn't cheap lol.


Yeah, I have to say I'm with you on both counts.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> They should have made the Banana clip longer.
> Then Charlie would have had to stand up to fire it!
> I brought one home. Sold it cheap to get away from it.
> 
> Bear




 Bearcarver

John, you're saying you had a documented Vietnam bring back Chi-Com or even Russian AK47?
Do you've any idea what they're worth now?
$30k... $40k... $50k even  depending on condition.

30rd mags are quite doable prone with ARs, AKs and others.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Lock n load, Chili...


Always.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

negolien said:


> No lie for anyone really those 30 rounders don't clear the ground when prone LOL. I'll take a drum please.


They can and do, not the most ideal prone position or comfortable, but doable.
Small drums may be easier prone, but damned if they aren't heavier.
Everything's a trade-off.


----------



## negolien (Jul 29, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Yeah, I have to say I'm with you on both counts.
> View attachment 639051
> View attachment 639052


Very nice I likey likey your toys my friend :<)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> They can and do, not the most ideal prone position or comfortable, but doable.
> Small drums may be easier prone, but damned if they aren't heavier.
> Everything's a trade-off.



The ones I saw were total JUNK !
The only way you could fire in prone position would be to pop your head way up out of cover, or turn the weapon sideways. The inside looked like an idiot put it together in the back of his hooch, with things like piano wire. It was all scratched & chipped up, and the only thing that was any good was the bore of the barrel, which looked brand new, like it was never fired, and only used to dig foxholes, like a shovel.
I'd take my M16 way before an AK, any day!
I got a picture of it somewhere.

Bear


----------



## kevin james (Jul 29, 2022)

I bought two Bulgarian made AK style rifles back in 1996 or 97. Arsenal SLR95's with milled receivers rather than stamped. They were dirt cheap at the time. I think I paid about $500 a piece for them or something like that.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> The ones I saw were total JUNK !
> The only way you could fire in prone position would be to pop your head way up out of cover, or turn the weapon sideways. The inside looked like an idiot put it together in the back of his hooch, with things like piano wire. It was all scratched & chipped up, and the only thing that was any good was the bore of the barrel, which looked brand new, like it was never fired, and only used to dig foxholes, like a shovel.
> I'd take my M16 way before an AK, any day!
> I got a picture of it somewhere.
> ...


I can imagine.
A tool of war for a soldier that was barely in the 20th century, and talk about harsh conditions.

But dang, even if kept in that condition till now, it'd be worth bucks.

I like both the M16, M14 and AK, and have one or more of each in my possession.

Did you say looked like it was used as a shovel? 
Maybe it was a used shovel.  LOL!








						Turning Ploughshares into Swords: Man Builds AK-47 from Shovel - The Truth About Guns
					

&#9664Previous Post Next Post▶ There’s an old saying about turning swords into ploughshares. It’s from the book of Isaiah in the bible actually, talking about a time when weapons will no longer be needed and the tools of war will be turned into tools of peace. It’s a very hopeful outlook on the...




					www.thetruthaboutguns.com


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2022)

kevin james said:


> I bought two Bulgarian made AK style rifles back in 1996 or 97. Arsenal SLR95's with milled receivers rather than stamped. They were dirt cheap at the time. I think I paid about $500 a piece for them or something like that.


The SLR95 now demands three to four times what you paid.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 30, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> The SLR95 now demands three to four times what you paid.


 Nice. They got limited range use, but have been well maintained and looked after over the years since purchased, and they still look brand spankin new like the day I bought them.


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2022)

kevin james said:


> I bought two Bulgarian made AK style rifles back in 1996 or 97. Arsenal SLR95's with milled receivers rather than stamped. They were dirt cheap at the time. I think I paid about $500 a piece for them or something like that.


I'd take the guitar in your avatar, before I'd take any gun mentioned in this thread.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 30, 2022)

forktender said:


> I'd take the guitar in your avatar, before I'd take any gun mentioned in this thread.


Good eye, that's my crown jewel. In a disaster situation if I could only grab and save one single possession, that would be it (all living things excluded of course lol). Would you believe that this coming September it will be 60 years old?


----------



## negolien (Jul 30, 2022)

Honestly, I am not a fan of the 5.56 myself. It's too easy to deflect off branches and crap. Most all my long rifles are .308 though I would like to try the Creedmoor round eventually. It has a way flatter trajectory. The .308 at range is like lobbing a missile lol.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 30, 2022)

negolien said:


> Honestly, I am not a fan of the 5.56 myself. It's too easy to deflect off branches and crap. Most all my long rifles are .308 though I would like to try the Creedmoor round eventually. It has a way flatter trajectory. The .308 at range is like lobbing a missile lol.


I still hear ya loud and clear.

Three Three O Eights


----------



## negolien (Jul 30, 2022)

I have to say out of all my rifles even my loaded M1A the Savage Ashbury is my absolute favorite. Things a freakin tack driver of course the Zeiss helps :<)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2022)

My favorite Deer Rifle, I bought in 1971, when I got back from Vietnam & ETS  from The Army is my .308  Model 88 Winchester.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jul 30, 2022)

negolien said:


> Yeah, I have to say I am a fan of the Saiga Shotties 100% LOL. Looks great keep us updated. No offense though but I still gotta say I prefer my M1A though that bad boy wasn't cheap lol.


Love the M1a. Bought one 36 years ago. Springfield Armory standard model. I got a good one. Out shot many Match and Super Match M1a shooters with that rifle at Fort Hood.


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2022)

kevin james said:


> Good eye, that's my crown jewel. In a disaster situation if I could only grab and save one single possession, that would be it (all living things excluded of course lol). Would you believe that this coming September it will be 60 years old?


It's amazing, I always drool over it whenever I see it.
I almost bought a  blacked out 99 GS today from a guy that was in Guitar center. It was used and abused, but it would have cleaned up pretty decent. The guy was selling five guitars, all of them were pretty trashed.  He wanted about $200 more than I was willing to pay at the time, but I'm kinda kicking myself in the ass about letting an American made 1999 Gibson SG walk way for $500.

Sorry about the highjack, Chile.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 31, 2022)

forktender said:


> It's amazing, I always drool over it whenever I see it.
> I almost bought a  blacked out 99 GS today from a guy that was in Guitar center. It was used and abused, but it would have cleaned up pretty decent. The guy was selling five guitars, all of them were pretty trashed.  He wanted about $200 more than I was willing to pay at the time, but I'm kinda kicking myself in the ass about letting an American made 1999 Gibson SG walk way for $500.
> 
> Sorry about the highjack, Chile.



That's a pretty good deal, depending how trashed it was. I don't want to hijack Chile's thread, so I started this thread:





						Gibson SG Pics for Forktender (And anyone else who loves vintage Gibson guitars)
					

I'm kind of a hobby jumper.... always have been, but my oldest hobby is guitars. Over the years I've built up a pretty good collection, but the Gibson SG, especially the old ones, is my go to. You could border line say I'm obsessed with them lol.  User Forktender brought up the one in my avatar...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Sorry Chile


----------



## negolien (Jul 31, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> Love the M1a. Bought one 36 years ago. Springfield Armory standard model. I got a good one. Out shot many Match and Super Match M1a shooters with that rifle at Fort Hood.


Yeah I had gotten a CMP rack grade a couple decades ago also.... I had a settlement and some money to burn so I got a loaded and an ashbury bout 8 years ago 
:<)....


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2022)

And it's done.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Nodak21 (Aug 17, 2022)

She’s a Beaut Clark!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 17, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 17, 2022)

I picked up a PK-01 VS to put on it.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 18, 2022)

Looks great, range fee has went up to $75 this year and no single day passes to keep out the riff raff, will probably renew but the cost of ammo has gotten pretty bad here. Went into a new firearms store this week and most of the 300wm ammo was almost $60 and up. 223 and 556 were $12+ for 20 rounds , 22 ammo wasn't much better, 100rd 20-12g at walmart $35 . dove season might be a lean year no spray and pray lol. Hope it shoots as good as it looks,


----------



## negolien (Aug 18, 2022)

Very nice let us know how she shoots. I love the foldables, my Ashbury has a foldable stock. As for ranges we got a 1,000 yarder here it's on a very nice facility with everything from skeet and trap to steel pistol and long-range lanes. Ammo is all going to the 87,000 new jack booted .... err I mean IRS agents me thinks O.o lol...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Looks great, range fee has went up to $75 this year and no single day passes to keep out the riff raff, will probably renew but the cost of ammo has gotten pretty bad here. Went into a new firearms store this week and most of the 300wm ammo was almost $60 and up. 223 and 556 were $12+ for 20 rounds , 22 ammo wasn't much better, 100rd 20-12g at walmart $35 . dove season might be a lean year no spray and pray lol. Hope it shoots as good as it looks,


Thanks, this builder does good work and is very reasonable with great turn around times.
Builder test fires before pinning barrel components, so it should be rough zeroed.  
Barrel never left the original receiver and it shot about 2 MOA.

$75. range fee?  That's daily?

Who the heck buys ammo at the local brick-n-mortar?
Gotta buy in bulk 250, 500, 1000rd, and give  www.ammoseek.com for the best prices... If you're not already.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

negolien said:


> Very nice let us know how she shoots. I love the foldables, my Ashbury has a foldable stock. As for ranges we got a 1,000 yarder here it's on a very nice facility with everything from skeet and trap to steel pistol and long-range lanes. Ammo is all going to the 87,000 new jack booted .... err I mean IRS agents me thinks O.o lol...


1000 yards... I'd have to join a private range just across the Mississippi line.  One of my local ranges goes out to 450 yards which is adequate.
When I really get the itch I travel up to CMP Marksmanship Park Talladega. Place is a modern marvel, love the main rifle range, all electronic targets and scoring and it goes to 600 yards.

JBT!  JBT!  JBT! Jack Booted Thugs!
Yep, the feds have bought tens of millions rounds of ammo and sidearms and Personal Defense Weapons (actual assault weapons aka submachineguns) for every imaginable alphabet agency.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 18, 2022)

Shooting ranges in Central Texas are the pits - no really, the outdoor "ranges" are actual dirt pits with no Range Safety Officers and very rude people running the places.

So, I went to a "well advertised" indoor range a bit south of Austin and I was not allowed to sit down and sight a new .22lr cal Ruger Mark IV Target with a Ruger Fastfire III, in_, _ from a seated resting position at 10-yards because: "some people have shot the ceiling from seated positions with the targets up close." You MUST put your target at 25-yards if you want to shoot from a seated position. I kid you not. Meanwhile some first-time shooter with an AR is pretending to be Rambo wasting ammo right next to you.

I can't even see the target at 25-yards anymore (especially indoors) much less sight a pistol in.

Arizona shooting ranges (indoor and public outdoor around Phoenix) are light-years ahead of Texas. I WISH I was shooting at Ben Avery's again. I DREAM of it!

You folks with access to quality shooting facilities should get down on your knees and thank God.

Looks like a nice build 

 chilerelleno


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Shooting ranges in Central Texas are the pits - no really, the outdoor "ranges" are actual dirt pits with no Range Safety Officers and very rude people running the places.
> 
> So, I went to a "well advertised" indoor range a bit south of Austin and I was not allowed to sit down and sight a new .22lr cal Ruger Mark IV Target with a Ruger Fastfire III, in_, _ from a seated resting position at 10-yards because: "some people have shot the ceiling from seated positions with the targets up close." You MUST put your target at 25-yards if you want to shoot from a seated position. I kid you not. Meanwhile some first-time shooter with an AR is pretending to be Rambo wasting ammo right next to you.
> 
> ...


LMAO, I've spent quite a few younger years living in Lubbock, TX and I know quite well the joys of shooting in Caliche pits.
All the ones I shot at were private and it was just a matter of the owners permission.
The last time I was there I met some folks who ran a private training and shooting facility. Their range was constructed of railroad ties, lane walls consisted of two walls of ties stacked eight feet high, rebar holding the ties and two feet of earth in between, and earthen berms at the end of the lanes... Never seen anything like it again.
It was easy to imagine being in a WWI trench.

I'm not a huge fan of public ranges with or without competent RSOs.
Too many people were not raised around guns and didn't have safety literally beat into them.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 18, 2022)

I can live with competent Range Safety Officers watching my back especially with the goofball shooters you refer to - and I have no problem following shooting range rules. I miss Arizona shooting.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I can live with competent Range Safety Officers watching my back especially with the goofball shooters you refer to - and I have no problem following shooting range rules. I miss Arizona shooting.


One of the reasons I like private 'Pay-to-Play ranges and venues like CMP Talladega is the qualities of most shooters are much higher, and a good RSO is an asset to the line.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 18, 2022)

It just sits in a safe but I used to like shooting bug holes...


----------



## negolien (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice grouping... yes I too have 0 issues with a good RO to many retreads out there doing stupid stuff. Yes having a nice range is sadly becoming not a common occurrence. I think paper is cool indoors for function checks but that's about it imho or maybe rough sighting. I don't shoot under 200 ever now rifle wise and I tend to go to 50 for pistol. I am spoiled having the steel and other shooter movement ranges. If you're not moving what's the point you're just wasting ammo lol train like you think you're gonna need to in a real world scenario is my motto.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm so old & broken that all I could do is be a rear guard while you youngsters shoot & move and get away...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> View attachment 641251
> 
> 
> View attachment 641252
> ...


That right there is the proverbial, 
"Shoots groups tighter than a gnat's arse stretched round a 55gal drum."


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 18, 2022)

Almost forgot - at that "famous indoor range" south of Austin they have 100-yard lanes - but you are not allowed to shoot hand loads...

Heck I only shoot hand loads! (except for the aforementioned Ruger Mark IV Target)

My favorite rifle I built - 6mm Remington / Douglas XX air-gauged / full aluminum pillar Marine-Tex epoxy bedded - never been fired. It was going to be a pronghorn / prarrie dog rifle. Sits in my safe.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyways, sorry for intruding your thread 

 chilerelleno
 - I guess I got melancholy looking at your rifle!

But my niece is gonna be happy when I kick!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

No apologies needed, it's a gun thread and I like guns.


----------



## negolien (Aug 18, 2022)

Yup agreed we don't get mad at more weapons lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 18, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> My favorite rifle I built - 6mm Remington / Douglas XX air-gauged / full aluminum pillar Marine-Tex epoxy bedded - never been fired. It was going to be a pronghorn / prarrie dog rifle. Sits in my safe.
> 
> View attachment 641261


Ya know, you could adopt me.


----------



## andrew lb (Aug 19, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> John, you're saying you had a documented Vietnam bring back Chi-Com or even Russian AK47?
> Do you've any idea what they're worth now?
> ...



Umm... the ones people brought back from Vietnam were typically not documented. I had the opportunity to get one that a family friend who was a tank commander in Vietnam in 67-68 brought back and as much as i wanted it, my law abiding nature got the better of me and i declined.


----------



## andrew lb (Aug 19, 2022)

Are you planning on replicating the gas nitride finish that was originally on it? I recommend you do because gas nitriding is a form of surface hardening that makes it very resistant to wear. Much more so than your standard oxide finishes


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2022)

andrew lb said:


> Umm... the ones people brought back from Vietnam were typically not documented. I had the opportunity to get one that a family friend who was a tank commander in Vietnam in 67-68 brought back and as much as i wanted it, my law abiding nature got the better of me and i declined.


Yup, and any Documented AK that came home through Dong Tam & the 9th Div were useless, because the barrels were filled & trigger mechanism was welded, on orders from the Provost Marshall. 

Bear


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 19, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Ya know, you could adopt me.


I have a 1951 Mauser wildcat that will shoot a 400g .412" diameter bullet (based on a 405 Winchester) @ 2160fps that you would probably like. Great squirrel gun!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2022)

andrew lb said:


> Are you planning on replicating the gas nitride finish that was originally on it? I recommend you do because gas nitriding is a form of surface hardening that makes it very resistant to wear. Much more so than your standard oxide finishes


You talking to me?

Factory finish on Russian AKs is a phosphate primer and paint.
And that is how this one is done, the paint used is INTL MIL CO Russian Black.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I have a 1951 Mauser wildcat that will shoot a 400g .412" diameter bullet (based on a 405 Winchester) @ 2160fps that you would probably like. Great squirrel gun!


Look a Squirrel!
*BANG!*
Where?


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 19, 2022)

chilerelleno






A genuine JM - sits in my safe doin nothin...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> chilerelleno
> 
> View attachment 641297
> 
> A genuine JM - sits in my safe doin nothin...


Does that have the serial number under the lever on the tang?


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 19, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Does that have the serial number under the lever on the tang?


Nope - side of the receiver. Last of the pre-remmies I believe?


----------



## negolien (Aug 19, 2022)

Yeah, I don't shoot a lot anymore either especially working the night shift now...I think the last time I shot my scary lookin rifle was the date of this pic LOL :<(.. Matter of fact that was the last time I shot my Alaskan also.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Nope - side of the receiver. Last of the pre-remmies I believe?


The serial number placement makes it either an interim or post Remington, 
There were still left over John Marlin barrels after Remington was in full charge of production.


Regardless, a JM barrel is always nice.
And that rifle looks very clean, nice example.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 19, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> The serial number placement makes it either an interim or post Remington,
> There were still left over John Marlin barrels after Remington was in full charge of production.
> 
> 
> ...


My gun was manufactured in (first 2 of ser 94) 2006. I am pretty sure that Cerberus bought Marlin in 2008 with the take-over complete in 2010?

Nevertheless I believe the overlap rifles were (first 2 of ser 89/90) 2010/2011.

The best info I can find is that my gun is one of the last Marlin JM guns? If you have info that I do not, please do not hesitate to let me know because I do not want to be inaccurate in my descriptions/understanding! 

PS. You made me dig the rifle out from the back of the safe and now I am tripping over rifles!  I haven't seen that Marlin in probably... 8-years! I have the serial numbers of all my guns in a database but I had to double check just to make sure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> My gun was manufactured in (first 2 of ser 94) 2006. I am pretty sure that Cerberus bought Marlin in 2008 with the take-over complete in 2010?
> 
> Nevertheless I believe the overlap rifles were (first 2 of ser 89/90) 2010/2011.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, you sound much more knowledgeable than I about serial numbers and dates.  
I was just thinking off the top of my head, and that comma after Remington was supposed to be a question mark.
I do know that under lever serials are older than receiver numbers, and was pretty sure that a few JM barrels went out under Remington.

But expert I am not, even if I did play one on TV and stayed in a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 19, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I'm no expert, you sound much more knowledgeable than I about serial numbers and dates.
> I was just thinking off the top of my head, and that comma after Remington was supposed to be a question mark.
> I do know that under lever serials are older than receiver numbers, and was pretty sure that a few JM barrels went out under Remington.
> 
> But expert I am not, even if I did play one on TV and stayed in a Holiday Inn last night.


No worries at all, sir. I remember the controversy when Marlin sold-out and I double-checked everything I could find at the time.

For some reason I seem to recall that some of the "Guide Guns" did, in fact, come with serial numbers on the bottom tang - but I am no expert.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 20, 2022)

Woohoo, both the rifle and PK-01VS arrived today!


----------



## rdknb (Aug 21, 2022)

Nice


----------



## negolien (Aug 21, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Woohoo, both the rifle and PK-01VS arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 641451
> View attachment 641452


Damn and i thought mounting optics on a scout was shit LOL that looks like a whole mess of nasty :<(...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

negolien said:


> Damn and i thought mounting optics on a scout was shit LOL that looks like a whole mess of nasty :<(...


Typical bulky ComBloc optic with mount.
It slides on to the side mount and locks down tight.
They usually return close enough to zero after dismount/remount, i.e. within one to two MOA.

A lot of their newer optics are smaller, lighter and designed to mount on a rail.
Still bulkier than most western optics, but that's just the way Ivan builds things.

I could've use any number of Western options for mounts and optic, but I wanted to stay true to the Russian AK100 series.


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 21, 2022)

At one time I did a lot of distance shooting. Now I'm old. I need to be closer. Here's my CX4 and my DP12. DP12 will put out 529 rounds of #4 in 4.5s. 
Fun thread.
I'm more of a pistol collector.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm old too - here is my old shotgun! Benelli M1 Super 90 - like new! It feels so nice in the hand - like holding a stunning Italian super-model's butt!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

I've a CX4 in 9mm, one of my favorite PCCs.
The little rifle is a natural point shooter.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> At one time I did a lot of distance shooting. Now I'm old. I need to be closer. Here's my CX4 and my DP12. DP12 will put out 529 rounds of #4 in 4.5s.
> Fun thread.
> I'm more of a pistol collector.


529 rounds?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I'm old too - here is my old shotgun! Benelli M1 Super 90 - like new! It feels so nice in the hand - like holding a stunning Italian super-model's butt!
> 
> View attachment 641645


I've had a hankering for a Benelli M4.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> 529 rounds?


I think he means shot?


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I've had a hankering for a Benelli M4.


I do not think you can go wrong with a Benelli! Back in the day the M1 Super 90 was the cat's meow among 3-gunners, and no kidding, it feels perfect - like holding a Ferrari.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I think he means shot?


Yeah, for whatever reason he is counting pellets going downrange.
The gun holds 16rds counting two in the chambers.

I can do him better though with a MD20 drum and my Saiga12.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Yeah, for whatever reason he is counting pellets going downrange.
> The gun holds 16rds counting two in the chambers.
> 
> I can do him better though with a MD20 drum and my Saiga12.
> View attachment 641648


You like that Ruskie stuff huh?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> You like that Ruskie stuff huh?


I like a lot of stuff.


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 22, 2022)

A round down range is a round down range. 00 buck weighs 54 grains. Muzzle velocity of 1300+ fps. (54g X 15)x14= a lot of lead. :)


----------



## negolien (Aug 22, 2022)

Everyone loves the flaming pig lol.. I get a lot of compliments on my .308 Ashbury muzzle device though not many want to be in the lanes next to me /snicker...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 22, 2022)

Not many people like to be in the bay immediately next to any rifle with a brake.
Especially ones that part your hair for you.


----------



## kawboy (Aug 23, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Not many people like to be in the bay immediately next to any rifle with a brake.
> Especially ones that part your hair for you.


Not exactly the same, but one time I was shooing sporting clays. Came to the rabbit station and found a loose 3 1/2" T-shot in my pouch. Asked the guy in the house to hold on a second while I switched it out. After I shot, he asked if I wanted another rabbit to burn up the 3 1/2". I said sure. When that bad boy went off there were people peeking around every corner of the range to see what the hell just happened! I guess they were more accustomed to the report of little trap loads.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 23, 2022)

All I know is that between 

 chilerelleno
's gun collection, epicurean food skills, and humble disposition, he seems like the kind of person it would be a pleasure to go shooting with, and or to have as a neighbor.


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 23, 2022)

I agree.
Had a neighbor once though that liked to shoot them up in the air on New Years Eve. Problem was she forgot to go outside.


----------



## negolien (Aug 23, 2022)

kawboy said:


> Not exactly the same, but one time I was shooing sporting clays. Came to the rabbit station and found a loose 3 1/2" T-shot in my pouch. Asked the guy in the house to hold on a second while I switched it out. After I shot, he asked if I wanted another rabbit to burn up the 3 1/2". I said sure. When that bad boy went off there were people peeking around every corner of the range to see what the hell just happened! I guess they were more accustomed to the report of little trap loads.


I have some d-duplex I like to use to blow stuff up. I get the same reaction lol. There's a few rounds they make that really do the job.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 23, 2022)

I am always considerate of the people around me, until they aren't.


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 28, 2022)

You guys can keep your 7.62/39 stuff, I'll take my PSL/FPK's any day.
Especially after they have a red star trigger group installed along with an extended butt stock.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2022)

Chasdev said:


> You guys can keep your 7.62/39 stuff, I'll take my PSL/FPK's any day.
> Especially after they have a red star trigger group installed along with an extended butt stock.


Well schucks.
If it's gonna be like that, what you holding?
Put up or shut up!


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 28, 2022)

By the way, I collect unusual or historical firearms if anyone has something they're looking to unload (pun). 


















	

		
			
		

		
	
Here's an 32 OSS 1903 Hammerless, 38 super 1911 El Soldado, LH 45 Drakko Garra and a double shot 22 mag Thunderstruck.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2022)

Now that's a lot of sexy.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 28, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Now that's a lot of sexy.


Thats what she said.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thats what she said.


Most women like a big gun.


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 28, 2022)

You'll like this big one. 55# revolver .45 cal and he shoots it.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 28, 2022)

Great thread 

 chilerelleno
 , I'm loving it!
I'm sure that a lot of veterans have replied to this thread and I would like to thank each and every one of you for your service!  THANK YOU.

Now I'm just not a tactical kind of guy but I do love my Glock pistols. But for the last eight years this is what I've been up to.






Just shot a two day, 10 stage Cowboy Action Shooting match down at Parker, KS this weekend.
Pistols are Uberti 1872 Open Tops chambered in 38 spl.





Shotgun is a CZ USA Sharptail Coachgun, 20 inch 12 GA.





And the rifle is a Miroku Winchester 1866 chambered in 38 spl.

Once again Chile, thanks for the cool thread.
Oh, just call me Claude.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2022)

Love it, CAS is fun to watch and a blast to partake in.
I tried it once, I sucked pretty bad, but had a lot of fun.

Those are some nice pieces you have there.
They look loved on, and I'm sure they are since you compete with them.


----------



## fltsfshr (Aug 28, 2022)

I like the leather work you have too. Nice collection of weapons. How do they score it? I'm not familiar with CAS. Just checked out a couple you tubes.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 28, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Love it, CAS is fun to watch and a blast to partake in.
> I tried it once, I sucked pretty bad, but had a lot of fun.
> 
> Those are some nice pieces you have there.
> They look loved on, and I'm sure they are since you compete with them.


Thanks Chile.
The pistols I did the smithing on, lighter springs, lengthened Arbors to correct barrel fit and cylinder gap and bored the frames to install Ruger type paw spring and plunger.
I did the rifle also but it didn't need much right out of the box. A little stone work and backed off main spring tension and it was ready to go.
The shotgun came from Longhunter Shooter Supply down in Amarillo, TX. Jim and his guys turn out some nice guns for this game.


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 28, 2022)

fltsfshr said:


> I like the leather work you have too. Nice collection of weapons. How do they score it? I'm not familiar with CAS. Just checked out a couple you tubes.


Thanks fitsfshr. 
Gun leather came from Kirkpatrick Gun Leather down in Loredo, TX. Great folks.
Scoring is pretty simple. You have a timer operator that starts the stage and stays right with you as you move through the stage. Each stage has a scenario and targets are engaged in a specific order. If not engaged correctly it adds a 10 second procedural penalty. Missed targets add five seconds each.
Rifle is normally loaded with ten rounds with hammer down on the empty chamber. Pistols loaded with five each and hammers down on empty chamber. Shotgun is staged with action open and empty, you load it from your ammo belt.
Fast shooters will run through a stage in less than twenty seconds. Me, I'm in the thirty second range.


----------

